# is it a big deal if my toddler swallowed little legos?



## meowee (Jul 8, 2004)

can little-sized legos just pass through her digestive tract or should I call the dr? anyone have any experience with this? I don't know for sure if she swallowed one but I just fished one out of her throat and she is hiccuping.

any warning signs I should look for?

thanks!


----------



## AllyRae (Dec 10, 2003)

I think I'd call...those things have pretty sharp corners! You can put a hole in your foot stepping on them the right way...I'd rather know for sure if she swallowed one so that if she did, maybe they can find an easy way of getting it out safely? I just would be nervous that the corners would scratch something...

Can she talk yet? Can she tell you how many she put in her mouth?


----------



## 4evermom (Feb 3, 2005)

If it went down OK, it will probably come out OK. Check her stools to see if it comes out. I would guess she's fine if she doesn't seem fussy. My niece swallowed short straight pins, twice! One my sister knew she had swallowed, the second was a surprise diaper find. (I bet that made you feel better)


----------



## meowee (Jul 8, 2004)

thanks mamas!

she seems just fine, and given that I don't even know if she swallowed any, I'm not going to take her to ER, but I will call the dr. thanks!


----------



## Christy1980 (Jul 7, 2002)

my DH's uncle swallowed a monopoly piece, (the boot, i think), when he was around 2-3 years old. He is now 36. :LOL no one knows if he ever passed it, but it never caused any problems.

HTH!


----------



## morgainesmama (Sep 1, 2004)

We once had all 8 marbles from our marble maze go missing, and found one in our son's mouth at about age 2. We eventually found them, but in the meantime I thought perhaps he had swallowed them all -- the doc said no worries; they would pass. My kids have passed a few pennies in their time, acorn caps, etc. In a very small child it can be worrisome, but IME quite a bit can fit through those little intestines! With three kids spaced closely, it's hard to keep the house perfectly baby s afe!


----------



## Soundhunter (Dec 13, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Christy1980*
my DH's uncle swallowed a monopoly piece, (the boot, i think), when he was around 2-3 years old. He is now 36. :LOL *no one knows if he ever passed it*, but it never caused any problems.

HTH!









:


----------



## CaliMommie (Feb 11, 2004)

DS1 swallowed a 1 1/4 inch long mechanics bolt when he was 3 y.o. Luckily it had a fairly flat end on it, but we had to go in for 5 days for X-Rays to make sure it was passing through his system w/out getting stuck or causing damage. He is just fine noe, but it was pretty uncomfortable for him on the way out IYKWIM. Good luck mama, I'm sure your dd will be just fine.


----------



## HokieMum (Nov 3, 2003)

I don't have any advice, but our 17 month-old has started putting all kinds of things in her mouth now, so I can empathize!


----------

